# JTDS



## Foermchen82 (10. Sep 2010)

hallo zusammen,

also entweder bin ich grade zu blöd, oder ich hab nen riesen Brett vorm Kopf.
Ich möchte gerne JTDS für die Verbindung zu nem MS-SQL-Server verwenden.

Auf der Source-forge-Seite finde ich jedoch nur nen Zip mit massenhaft Dateien. Aber darin ist kein JTDS.jar. Wo bekomme ich das her? Muss ich das erst bauen? Wenn ja, wie steht es dann mit den Lizenesen. Man darf doch nichts verändern.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## maki (10. Sep 2010)

Hast wohl die Sourcen runtergeladen *g*

*Brett vor deinem kopf wegschieb*
Download jTDS - SQL Server and Sybase JDBC driver from SourceForge.net


----------



## Foermchen82 (13. Sep 2010)

Danke fürs wegschieben*g*


----------

